# Post a list of ALL animals aquatic furry you name it!!



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well this is my animal horde in my house ill start out with aquatics
10g Native minnows with lillys and creek grass
10g guppy fry(figures)
20g 2 Red devils growing out
20g empty soon to be bolivian ram pair
29g 1 female beta, 1 male guppy, pair of kribensis and a growing out tinfoil barb
55g 8 silver tipped tetras, 3 columbian tetras, 4 gold pristellia tetras, 1 rummynose tetra, 1 rubbernose plec, 5 corydoras, 2 otos and a kuli loach. Filtered my a emperor 400 and soon canister 40% weekly water changes
75g 2 Jack dempeys and a female WC red devil

Furry friends
1 german shepard/lab mix-Sandy
1 long haired calico cat-bubbles
1 short haired back cat-butter
2 bunnys-stew and oreo

Reptiles
20g long 1 male 1 female leopard gecko
20g long corn snake
55g 1 baby sandfire bearded dragon 
6 foot by 3 foot by 4 foot iguana tank 
and a few smaller tank with firebellied toads and minnows ect

Soon animals
1 B&W tegu
Green terror 
True festea
Nano tank with sparkling gouramis

So post you animals with setup all apreciated  thanks , Mack


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

10G with rummy nose tetras, neon tetras, cory cats, M/F betta, and albino sailfin pleco

29G Con pair with 4-5 giant danios (numbers may decrease while spawning) havent lately tho im surprised.

75G all mbuna red zebras, yellow labs, hongis, exasperatus, 4 syno multi cats, 2 BN plecos, and 1 common pleco (biggun at just under a foot....poop factory is what i call him)

75G kenyan sand boa tank....1male 2 females

Also 2 cats Buddah and Nugget


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool keep em coming :wink:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Recently reduced (from 1,200) to 300 gallons of fish tanks... with several tanks in storage just in case I can't resist...

Blue Dempseys
Blue Gene Dempseys
Red Head Tapajos
Elliot's Cichlids
Black Ghost Knife
Bristle Nose Pleco(s)

4' x 2' x 2' Reptile cage with

Arg B&W Tegu

3 'Vivariums' being prepared for Poison Dart Frogs...

Freezer full of frozen mice (ewwwww)


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

poison dart frogs!!  man wish i could get my hands on some of those....*** been fasinated with em since i was little.


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

75G -- African Cichlids and Bichirs with Synodontis
55G -- African Cichlids
40G -- African Cichlids
29G -- Female Convict and LOTS of tetras
10G -- Fry
10G -- Fry
10G -- Fry

20G Hex -- Suriname Cobalt (D. Tinctorious) Poison Dart Frogs
10G -- Baby PDFs
10G -- Tadpoles

By the way to either of you if you're interested in baby dart frogs let me know


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Aquariums;

450L, Black Tiger Oscar, 6 JD's, shovelnose x red tail catfish, giraffe catfish and a salfin plec.

120L (mixed, noobie mistake), yellow lab, demsoni, jewel cichlid, red tail shark, 2 golden sucking loaches, 2 african butterfly's, common bn plec and syno oclifer.

Rack of tanks
first shelf; 2 2'x1'x1' one hold 8 julie dickifeldi's and the other temp occupuants 4 black calvus and a common bn
second shelf; 4'x'1'x1' split into 3 16"x12"x12" one with 2 pregnant mollies, middle one with 5 baby mollies and 3 baby albino plecs and the last has one male and 2 female mollies.

and last tank 2'x1'x1' that will house the black calvus.

Furry animals consists of one male dobermann, Jenson
brother and sister domestic short haired cats Ben & Jerry (love, love the ice cream!!!)
and one half persian cat called Nemo ( yes its after the film )
That makes a total of 50 pets!!!!!


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i have 3 tanks:
90 gallon african cichlid tank = houses 21 fish
55 gallon fry tank = hosues about 80-100 fry right now 
29 gallon goldfish tank(wifes) = houses 2 fancy tail GF

furry animals consists of:
2 dogs - 1 is black lab/border collie mix(75 lbs) - hudson
1 is yellow lab/collie mix(60 lbs) - sahara
1 cat - 15lbs - ed(for extra digits, sinse he's got thumbs  )
1 ferret - had 2, but one passed away a little bit ago... lila is her name, rocky WAS his name...


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

75g soon to be Malawi housing around 24(fish coming in Friday!  )
46g Malawi (soon to be empty, trying to decide what to fill it with)
30g Tropical

Lucy-Harlequin Great Dane
Schotzie-German Shepherd
Roxie-Paperanian (pomeranian/papillon)


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

5g 1 juvie apisto and microrasboras
25g Bolivian ram pair and dwarf cories
40g Severum and 2 angels
125g Severum's new home (I ordered the tank, and it should be arriving soon!!)

Furry pets:
long haired blue cat = Maya
short haired black cat = Isis
long haired black cat = Chunky monkey


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm loving some of the furry animal names :lol:


----------



## Jillanne (Jul 6, 2009)

please forgive my spelling mistakes 

Saltwater
90g pj cardinals, wrasse - type still trying to figure out, scouter blenny, "land mine" urchin
hugh snail - unknown name
65g blue/green chromis, tomatoe clownfish (named Lionheart), blue eyed anthius
35g gold striped maroon clownfish, turbo snails
20g common clownfish, snails - know the name cant spell it
20g mandarin goby, aiptasia (was breeding Berghia nudibranchs - long story)

Freshwater
35g blue acara with what looks like couple hundred fry
20g blue acara had to be separated 
20g blue acara had to be separated 
20g guppy & endler livebearers - female & fry tank way too many to count
20g swordtail - neon oranges & f2 greens
10g fancy guppy females, chocolate gorrami, black molly, clown loach
10g sailfin mollies - blacks & orange calico
10g male fancy guppy, endler liverbearer hybreds male
215g empty trying to sell

LSF storing - pufferfish, he was a gift and his name is Fluffy  and kissing gouramis as no place at home for them atm. Plus in the last month or so I have taken to the LFS abt 8 dozen fish.

Furry
2 calico kittens - Molly and "Sam"antha
1 adult cat - KD
1 lilac mouse - Lavander

Reptiles
2 bearded dragons but 4 cages as moving them into larger custom built tanks, one named Ginger but I still haven't named the other one
cricket box 

I think that is it but I am sure I missed something :fish:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool all  .

Going to the LFS tommorow and they got new stock in    going to have to add these tho for shure

2 severums hoping to sex at store- 1 green 1 gold
MAYBE Green terror
Maybe rope fish
Misc cichlids dont know what they have tho
TONS of plants adding more plants to the planted 55g planting a 29g and a 20g so more plants 

Reptile food
100 crickets
500 mealworms

Keep 'em comin folks wish list even if you want


----------



## Walberan (Jul 2, 2009)

Lets see here.

55g

1- Firemouth named Helios
1- JD named Optimus Prime
7- Zebra Danios
3- Tiger Barbs
1 Eclipse Catfish

26 Gallon

Pair of Convicts Bonny and CLyde
3 Rosy Barbs The Power Puff Girls
5 Zebra Danio Zombie Hoarde

10 Gallon

7 Guppies 2 male 5 female

Scaly pets

1 Cornsnake named Ziggy
1 Pair of Hognose Snakes named Penelope and Wilbur
1 Fox Snake named Todd
1 Ball Python Named Toby

Furry Pets

1 Domestic Short haired cat named Malicious pronounced Mally-see-us
1 Jack russel Corgi Mix Named Sir Englebert
1 Pomeranian Named Jett
1 Red Doberman Pinscher named Penny


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

*Walberan* Love the name of your JD. Love transformers.

How old is your dobe?


----------



## Walberan (Jul 2, 2009)

She is 6 months. Weighs 48 pounds and still growing.


----------



## Jillanne (Jul 6, 2009)

Walberan love the names you come up with....I have had the one beardie for 6 months and still no name


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Walberan said:


> She is 6 months. Weighs 48 pounds and still growing.


Aww so still a pup.

Ours is just over 2 years and still growing but outwards.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

raschel ^^^ harlequinn great dane WOW sooo gorgeous


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Pine snake named 'Fluffy'...


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

1 90gal, 3 55 gal, 1 29gal, 2 20long, 1 20high, 1 15long, 1 10gal, 1 33gal long with:
L. caeruleus, Met. zebra Maison Reef, I. sprengerae, A. latifasciatis, Juli. transcriptus Bemba,
L. multifasciatis, Neo. marunguensis, and assorted community fish in the 20 high.

2 Pembroke Welsh Corgis, Rocky and Casey Kay
1 shorthaired black cat, Crow
1 elderly leopard gecko, Cheetah (this was my son's 6th birthday present, son is 19 1/2 now!)
1 canary, Bing Crosby Canary
2 orange cheek finches (I called them Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, but I think they may both 
be boys!)


----------



## planenut007 (Mar 21, 2009)

180-lake malawi
110-2 oscars, three SD's. & 1 JD
90-planted angel
30-cycled, still deciding
1500 or so pond, many koi, a gold fish, that are used to cycle new tanks when needed.

2 great danes, black & blue, sadie and yo yo
one cat-- we just call him cat or KC for kitty cat, strayed into yard 7 years ago been here ever since.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well ok add this to my reptiles i got a Pygmy chameleon yesterday and am setting up a 20g long planted with 4 corydoras, 5 otos, 10 flame tetras and a gourami of some sort


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i got some new fish very cool tetras silver tipped tetras love em


----------



## granthoy (Aug 21, 2008)

36 gal

1 angelfish - Jean Claude Van Damme
3 bloodfin tetras
5 red eye tetras
5 rummynose tetras
5 corydoras
2 kuhli loaches
1 helmet snail
1 apple/mystery snail
1 ebjd - temp home...Gork AKA Beakface

33 gal

2 convicts - Margo and Max
3 guppies - used to be 14...

2 golden retrievers - Bailey and Coco

1 husband - Jason


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

55 gallon

1 male eureka red peacock - miboi (I would point to him and say thats my boy and it turned into a name)
1 female eureka red - migurl (happend the same way)
2 other female eurekas - they don't have names
1 panaque maccus - pokey
1 syno euptra - big boy
2 syno lucipinnis - the twins
1 syno decora - spam
8 eureka fry ready to go to market (LFS)

55 gallon

1 female angel fish - hoover
1 male angel fish - stalker
3 sword tails
8 giant dainos (sp?)
4 serpea tetras
2 cories

10 gallon grow out

200 gallon Goldfish pond

4 - goldfish (there used to be 12 until we had an unwelcome visitor)

fuzzy friends

cheeko - border collie/collie mix
kive - poodle/devil dog
curley - lab/chow mix


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

125 gallon 
2 convicts 
6 pictus catfish 
2 bulldog plecos 
4 tinfoil barbs 
1 segnel bichir 
filters 
1 75 gallon sump 
2 fluval fx5 
1 xp4
3 aquaclear 110
4 aquaclear 70 powerheads running ugj

240 gallon 
1 panther grouper 
2 lionfish 
2 snowflake eels 
filters
125 gallon sump 
2 fx5 
1 xp4 
and 2 Red Sea C-Skim 1200 Advanced Protein Skimmer

1 55 gallon pair of jack dempsey

filters 
2 fluval 405
2 aqua clear 110

and 5.5- 40 gallons for grow outs


----------



## earth intruder (Oct 14, 2008)

Fish:

1 F8 Puffer - Gibbs
a number of knight and rhinohorn gobies
1 halfmoon betta - Crescendo

Reptiles:

1 bearded dragon - Shackleton
1 golden gecko - Nosferatu
1 leopard gecko - Darwin
3 corn snakes - Geislandi, Orlando, and Valis
1 jungle carpet python - Hydra
1 red spotted beaked snake - Beaker

Inverts:

1 desert hairy scorpion - Centurion
1 emperor scorpion - Steampunk
lots and lots of feeder snails for my puffer!

The Furry:

1 Icelandic sheepdog - Saga
3 cats - Ziva, Moony, and Lucky
2 rats - Kara and Tilly


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

granthoy said:


> 1 husband - Jason


 :lol: =D>


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice to know there are others out there breaking potential health codes with animals. :lol:

*125g*:
Severum
Texas Cichlid - "Karen"
Black Belt Cichlid - "Maya"
Chocolate Cichlid - "Choco" (who doesn't name their chocolate this?)
2 Rainbow Cichlids
14" Sailfin pleco - "Hambone"
Bunch of Colombian Tetras and a few BN Plecos

*75g #1:*
1 large male turquoise severum
1 medium female turquoise severum
1 teeny female F1 rotkeil
Bunch of BN pleco's and Colombian tetra's
3 redbreast acara's
1 New Guinea rainbow (Have had for ages!)
4 Green Cory's

*75g #2:*
1 Male Frontosa (rescue)
1 Altolamp
2 Yellow labs
Two breeding BN plecos
4 Australian Rainbows

*55g:*
1 teeny Male F1 rotkeil severum - "Arlo"
1 evil algae eater (that my wife loves for some reason) "Smaug"

*Dogs:* (My wife has a problem...)
14 year old male German shepherd mix - "Buddy"
~7 year old tiny male chihuahua sized dog - "Henry"
9 month old female German shepherd - "Lulu"
5 month old male lab/beagle mix - "Oliver" ('cuz he's Oliver the plce!)

*Cats:* (Wife has a problem here, too)
"Oscar"
"Nigel"
"Tucker"
"Ben"
"Fiona"

-Ryan


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Fish:

COMMON NAME
Black Calvus
Black Calvus
1/2 Midas 1/2 Chancho
1/2 Midas 1/2 Chancho
1/2 Midas 1/2 Chancho
Midas
Midas
Midas Red
Wild Midas
Red Terror
Hogaborum
Robertsoni
Robertsoni
Robertsoni
Barred something or other
Nano
Nano
Nano
Nano
Nano
Nano
Pink Convict
Convict Blue 
ConvictGrey 
Red Oscar
Red Oscar
Red Oscar
Red Oscar
Oscar Orange Tiger 
Oscar Albino Tiger 
Oscar Orange Tiger 
Oscar Orange Tiger 
Oscar Orange Tiger 
Albino Oscar Orange Tiger 
Red Tiger Oscar
Clown Knife
Clown Knife
Bocourti
Bocourti
Boliviense
Boliviense
Boliviense (wild caught)
Boliviense (wild caught)
Boliviense (wild caught)
Boliviense (wild caught)
Fry ready !
Jack Dempsey
Jack Dempsey
Jack Dempsey
Salvani
Salvani (wild)
Semicincta (wild)
Pike
Myrnae
Mynae
Kingsleyae
Kingsleyae
Kingsleyae
Kingsleyae
Steiny fry
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
G. Steiny 
Red head Geo
Red head Geo
Loepard sailfin pleco
Sphenozona
Rotkiel Severum
Red Shoulder Severum
Severum Green 
Mays H.R.P.
Mays H.R.P.
TRUE HRP!!!
TRUE HRP!!!
TRUE HRP!!!
TRUE HRP!!!
TRUE HRP!!!
TRUE HRP!!!
TRUE HRP!!!
TRUE HRP!!!
Common pleco
Nic Fry ready !
Nicaraguan Cichlid
Chocolate Cichlid
Chocolate Cichlid
Chocolate Cichlid
Chocolate Cichlid
Chocolate Cichlid
Chocolate Cichlid
Leopard Sailfin Catfish
Silver Dollar
Silver Dollar
Silver Dollar
Silver Dollar
Brichardi
Brichardi
Brichardi
Brichardi
Brichardi
Brichardi
Brichardi
African Peacock
Hybrid Midas???
Irridescent Shark
Irridescent Shark
Jaguar Fry
Jaguar
Jaguar
Jaguar 
Red Tiger Mota
Red Tiger Mota
Red Tiger Mota
Red Tiger Mota
Red Tiger Mota
Red Tiger Mota
Red Tiger Mota
Small Spot
Small Spot
Small Spot
Pacu
Pictus Cat
False bumble bee cat
Synodontis
Synodontis
Synodontis
Bifas
Bifas
Bifas
Fenestratus
Fenestratus
Fenestratus
Fenestratus
Fenestratus
Fenestratus
Fenestratus
Synspilum
Synspilum
Synspilum
Synspilum
Firemouth
Tilapia Brevimanus
Tilapia Brevimanus
Tilapia Brevimanus
Tilapia Brevimanus
Tilapia Brevimanus
Tilapia Brevimanus
Buttikoferi
Tilapia Mamfe
Tilapia Mamfe
Intermedious
Intermedious
Intermedious
Uaru
Black belt
Black belt
Black belt
Giant Gorami
And 8 tanks of fry...

One painted turtle, Franklin

Two ratts Willie and Tater

A dog, Dexter

Four kids, Cassidy, Bella, Dominic, and Max.


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

fish:
1 11 inch male red devil- megatron
7 bolivian rams-adams family
6 praecox rainbows
pair of badis badis-thing 1 and thing 2
6 celebes rainbows
4 furcata rainbows
3 panda cories
1 german blue ram-llyod
2 nannacara anomela
10 white cloud minnows
19 kamaka rainbow fish fry
8 apistogramma agassizi
2 threadfin rainbows
1 SAE
2 clown loaches
1 BN pleco
1 fancy cobra guppy

fur children: :wink: 
1 male fawn boxer-diesel
1 female brindle boxer-madison
2 male rats-smith and wesson
2 female rats-lavern and shirley
1 female rat(my moms)-georgia

real childreni consider them pets, they are just as demanding :lol: )
2 boys- 7(shane) and 4(dominick)


----------

